# Please help me find the Miserere Mei - 1963 Kings College Performance



## Scotty (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm looking for a copy of, or a place I can find a CD or download of, Allegri's Miserere Mei that was performed March 1963 by the Choir of King's College, Cambridge, conducted by Sir David Willcocks. Those familiar with the piece will know this version is considered one of the greatest recordings of the work and although a copy is on YouTube, I would like a hi def version of it.

Thankyou!


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

You can buy this one on Amazon - it has been released as part of Deccas Legend series


----------

